# Colt sold?



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

http://michaelbane.blogspot.com/2006/02/colt-sold-industry-roiling-before-shot.html

It seems General Dynamics bought the defense side(big surprise there) but we'll have to see who buys the commercial side. Any speculations? I hope it's an American company at least.

It may be the best thing to happen to Colt in some time. My moniker should give you a hint what I hope will happen(more specifically, Anaconda).


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*No Sale for Colt*

This story has been de-bunked over on the Ruger Forum.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You slashed my hopes of at least new Pythons.

Thanks for clearing that up so that I didn't go on thinking that Colt might have hope of competent management.


----------

